# What I did on my day off!!



## biged843 (Aug 5, 2008)

This is what I enjoyed on my day off a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like a great day off!


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes, I wish I could spend my day's off like that all the time.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Amazing! One of these days, when I'm not a poor college student and I am able to get a house. I'm going to look for one with a MASSIVE porch that I can smoke cigars on.


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

baddddmonkey said:


> Amazing! One of these days, when I'm not a poor college student and I am able to get a house. I'm going to look for one with a MASSIVE porch that I can smoke cigars on.


i have a feeling that you will go far. and i wouldn't doubt if you had a house with a smoke room.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice day off


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

docruger said:


> i have a feeling that you will go far. and i wouldn't doubt if you had a house with a smoke room.


Thanks Joe. I've been trying to bust my ass ever since I got out of high school. The only way I figured I'd get my place in the world is if I worked hard and earned it. No one is going to just give me what I will need. When all is said and done, I can be proud and say that I've earned it.

Haha...now back to topic! Good days like that are hard to come by. Enjoy them while they last. Until when/if you retire...then almost every day will be like that!


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

biged843 said:


> This is what I enjoyed on my day off a couple of weeks ago.


I am jealous of you now. Thanks. :frown:


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Now that's the way to spend your day off.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Ahhh... The life eh...


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

Great day it looked like. Even though I may not be old enough to drink, at least I can enjoy a great cigar.


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

This is every guys "Calgon take me away" place. Just want to be there and relax. Very nice way to enjoy a day off.


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

Im Jealous! I burned all my pto time for the rest of the year. Im jonesing really bad for a day off.


----------

